# trying out the strobist techniques



## Nate_Smith (Jan 6, 2009)

This is Jessica my girl and mother of my 8 month old we are just goofing off with 2 strobes some stands a snoot and some poverty wizards. Any CC is appreciated 





here is another one i need to put it back in ps and lighten in up looks a little dark at second glance


----------



## jlykins (Jan 6, 2009)

Little red X's my friend...


----------



## Nate_Smith (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry about that photobucket was acting up it is fixed now btw how do you find the direct link on flickr


----------



## AlfromLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Kinda dark.


----------



## Kegger (Jan 6, 2009)

Good technique, and composition. 

But they are underexposed. Drop the aperture a few stops, and focus on her face. In #1 it's front focused due to natural anatomical structure, lol. So her face is OOF. #2 looks a little to strained/serious. 

Just my .02


----------



## jlykins (Jan 6, 2009)

Agreed that they need to be lightened.  I would say that you picked a good looking mother for you child, and a nice posing/setup


----------



## Nate_Smith (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah the anatomical structure does make it hard to af with her ha ha never thought big boobs would cause me any problems but hey for as many pros as i can think of one con is not too bad yeah i think next go round i might slow down the shutter and open up a bit maybe turn up the strobes a stop


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 7, 2009)

buy a lightmeter, get it right first time. H


----------



## AlfromLA (Jan 7, 2009)

Nate_Smith said:


> yeah the anatomical structure does make it hard to af with her ha ha never thought big boobs would cause me any problems but hey for as many pros as i can think of one con is not too bad yeah i think next go round i might slow down the shutter and open up a bit maybe turn up the strobes a stop



But she has nice boobs & what else is more important?


----------

